
A New Kind of Classroom: No Grades, No Failing, No Hurry - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/nyregion/mastery-based-learning-no-grades.html
======
dpflan
This made me think of education being made into an educational RPG. I'm sure
some students enjoy the entertainment of the character development and mastery
in a RPG, so why not make education (real life K-12 education) imitate art
(video games)?

